# Impact Guns



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm visiting in Boise, ID and had some time to kill this afternoon. I swung by Impact Guns and had a very pleasant time. A salesperson greeted me and of course asked what he could show me. I told him I was from out of state and just browsing - to which he said great and proceeded to talk guns and RKBA with me for about 15 minutes.

They have a nice range in back, so I rented a Wilson Combat 1911 and bought two boxes of ammo and blasted away for a half hour or so.

If you're in Boise, I'd say stop by - nice staff, good selection of guns at pretty good prices and a first rate range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Flashman look up Scooter while your up there. Look for a guy flying low on a black Harley. That'll be him. Have a safe trip.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Flashman look up Scooter while your up there. Look for a guy flying low on a black Harley. That'll be him. Have a safe trip.


Will do. I have one more day here.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

They are very nice there. I've been to the one in Ogden, UT. As far as I could tell, every employee was carrying!


----------

